# so, what kind of car do you drive?



## Osmer_Toby (Apr 27, 2004)

ought to provide some personality insights....

i drive a red honda odyssy minivan.   woohoo- does that make me a soccer dad?


----------



## karissa (Apr 27, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> soccer dad?


   


96 Saturn SC2

(ps  Black cars SUCK! in the summer time!!! issed: )


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2004)

An '03 Turbo VW Bug.....    :love:   Awesome sound system, sunroof, me & my baby fly!   Complete with flower in the dash.   We old hippies die hard, ya know.    :mrgreen:


----------



## markc (Apr 27, 2004)

'98 Neon with some slight mods.

Here's some of the other cars I've owned.


----------



## Lula (Apr 27, 2004)

White Fiat Uno (European Car), to drive in the city is the best, cause's small
 :bigangel:   Girl on wheels


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 27, 2004)

Right now I drive a 94 Sunbird.  I like the 3.1L V-6 but when I find the person who designed the cup holders & the dash consol...I'm going to run them down.

Here is the car I used to drive...


----------



## Darfion (Apr 27, 2004)

2001 daewoo leganza cdx


----------



## ceno2000 (Apr 27, 2004)

i drive a 99 ford ranger 


very country girl i know


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport.

3" lift, 30x9.5 BFG AT tires.  

I dont have the lights on the top anymore.  And I have a prerunner bumper guard with lights now.  Im actualy December in Jeepforums Cherokee callendar for this year.  You can all call me Mr December


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Apr 27, 2004)

graig- man, that's sweet.  just traded my 4x4 in when my son was born last sept.  gonna move right back into one as soon as we can afford another vehicle...  nothing beats driving in a snowstorm with a good 4wd and a foot or so of snow on the back roads...


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> '98 Neon with some slight mods.
> 
> Here's some of the other cars I've owned.








now that is a beautifull thing.


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> graig- man, that's sweet.  just traded my 4x4 in when my son was born last sept.  gonna move right back into one as soon as we can afford another vehicle...  nothing beats driving in a snowstorm with a good 4wd and a foot or so of snow on the back roads...



You got that rite.  I always carry a couple tow straps around.  I like to stop and pull helpless young women out of ditches in the winter.  it pays it self off pretty quick that way.


----------



## karissa (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Im actualy December in Jeepforums Cherokee callendar for this year.  You can all call me Mr December



So uh.. are you going to be Mr December on the TPF calendar?   8)


----------



## oriecat (Apr 27, 2004)

Black 2003 VW Bug!  Like terri, love my bug! :love:


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Jeep or me?


----------



## karissa (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While your jeep is kinda sexy... I'm sure it's owner is a little more appealing.


----------



## captain-spanky (Apr 27, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> An '03 Turbo VW Bug.....    :love:   Awesome sound system, sunroof, me & my baby fly!   Complete with flower in the dash.   We old hippies die hard, ya know.    :mrgreen:



 8)  cooooooool
I got a bus - a 1972 bay window VW type 2 - and a load of cool stuff in/on it including a new fast fast engine built by me and my mate.
It's a bit scrappy but it's undergoing a bit of a resto and should be repainted and with air suspension too in the next few months   





pics taken a few months apart hence the different wheels 




and i've got a scooter/moped too for when it's sunny


----------



## zio (Apr 27, 2004)

98 Jeep Cherokee Sport...its windshield is a rock magnet


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 27, 2004)

2000 Nissan Xterra 4x4, of yellow color.  Used to drive a 1994 Jeep Cherokee Sport but that vintage had a lot of problems (leaking) so I ended up trading it in.  I still miss it though!


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :blulsh2:


----------



## manda (Apr 27, 2004)

I love my Suzuki :heart:


----------



## Walt (Apr 27, 2004)

2002 Saturn SC1 (Boring)  :cry: 
1996 Ford F150 (Much better, except for gas mileage)  :shock:


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

'03 Nissan Murano, sunlit copper.  I was very leery of that continuously variable transmission at first, but now I love it.  Great power, good mileage.


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> '03 Nissan Murano, sunlit copper.  I was very leery of that continuously variable transmission at first, but now I love it.  Great power, good mileage.



I think that transmission is pretty cool.  it makes a lot of sense to always be in the 'perfect' gear.  gota be expensive to fix if it breaks though...


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2004)

> I got a bus - a 1972 bay window VW type 2 - and a load of cool stuff in/on it including a new fast fast engine built by me and my mate.



I love that van, Cap'n!


----------



## markc (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> now that is a beautifull thing.




It's a 440 from a '74 Police Fury. I built it for torque, since I was only running 3.23's in the rear. It didn't rev very high, but man did it ever pull in the low end. I could peg the speedometer and still have pedal travel left. When I pushed it down all the way, it would still push you back in the seat even at that speed.

It didn't compare to the 440 in the Road Runner however, with it's .5" lift cam, 4.10 Dana 60 rear, etc. That baby had lots o' goodies on her. The line-locks were fun.  :twisted: 

A friend of mine currently has a '70 GTX 440 Six-Pack he restored.

BTW, for you young'ins, a 440cid is a 7.2 liter.

The pic of Bob's drive was from one of the two "Burn-out Parties" we had at his parents' place. They went out of town, so we all brought our cars over and abused the asphalt for a day, then the next day we sealed the driveway to disguise what we did. The first one was such a success, we did another one three years later. The neighbors accross the street were having an open house that day. Heh. Oops.

The sealant didn't cover everything, but luckily his parents didn't say anything. The sealant was crappy enough on the first one that they didn't even notice that it had been sealed. (He told them it was a gift when we got better sealant for the second party.) His mom found the video just before Bob moved out and told him, "Don't you _ever_ let your father see this tape..." There are still these short tenches dug into the driveway from the first event when I pulled off one particularly sweet brake-stand in the Coronet






The picture doesn't show the true extent of the damage.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 27, 2004)

98 Jeep TJ SE


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice stuck picture.  Good to see a TJ getting put to its limits.


----------



## markc (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh man! How long did it take for you to get out?


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, I always shy away from stuff like that--CVTs, rotary engines, etc.  If it hasn't been used and tested for a couple decades on just about every car in existance, I don't want it breaking on _my_ car.  I've been nothing but pleased with it so far though.  It's kind of freaky getting used to at first.  Even that subtle shift of an automatic trans is still noticeable, but this car is just vrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRROOOOM right up the spedometer.  

It's AWESOME for mileage though.  I traded out of an 01 Ford Explorer Sport that got about 11mpg when it was running good (13 times in the shop in the first year!), and the Murano gets 21+ on the highway, cruising at 75 the whole time.  It actually gets better mileage at 75 on the highway than it does at 65.  :shock:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bean (Apr 27, 2004)

I drive a crappy '92 Mazda Protege DX.







This picture was before duct tape was installed to hold together the side molding   My brother's '87 Civic in the pic is in better shape than my car...but soon I am getting a _real_ job so I'll be able to get a nicer car


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

Rotory engines are sweet though.  I would love to have an RX8.

only downside I see to that transmission is in the winter.  nice thing about manual or even automatics is that you can keep the wheels from spinning to fast.  its not a huge problem, but could be annoying.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Rotory engines are sweet though.  I would love to have an RX8.
> 
> only downside I see to that transmission is in the winter.  nice thing about manual or even automatics is that you can keep the wheels from spinning to fast.  its not a huge problem, but could be annoying.



I agree.  I've talked to a few people that have the new RX, and they all agree it's a great little car.  Love the looks of them--very subtly aggressive.

As for the transmission in the winter, I've been through two indiana winters in it so far, and it's been great.  It has a very smooth low end, so no real slippage.  Plus it's got computer-controlled AWD, so when it does start to slip a bit, the rears kick in.  Also, it has a "secondary drive" and a "low range" setting that are basically the equivalent of downshifting an automatic or stick.  

So apart from that weird feeling of no shift-kick, it drives pretty much like an automatic.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> '03 Nissan Murano, sunlit copper.  I was very leery of that continuously variable transmission at first, but now I love it.  Great power, good mileage.



Shark, I'm in the market, and I did hear some bad things about the Murano transmissions. What exactly is the issue? Is it 4x4?


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

We have a 2003 Camry. Currently on the market for preferbly a 4x4. Thinking of a 2004 4Runner.

Any suggestions for a fine 4x4?


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> We have a 2003 Camry. Currently on the market for preferbly a 4x4. Thinking of a 2004 4Runner.
> 
> Any suggestions for a fine 4x4?



cant go wrong with a 4runner.  I have never heard a bad thing about them.  Being a Jeep guy my self I would have to say take a look at the Liberty.  I hate them with a passion (looks, and they took the place of the Cherokee), but they are a Jeep, they will last forever.  The new Jeep Unlimited is pretty sweet.  Much more room than a Wrangler, but still pretty cool.

Nissan Xteras are really nice too.  

Stay away from Fords, anyone I know has only had problems with them.

the only 4wd SUV type things I would recomend are Jeep, Nissan and Toyota.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is computer-controlled AWD (which you can lock into a full-time AWD).

As far as the transmission, I haven't heard anything negative about it, and haven't experienced any problems personally.  I've had the car for about a year and a half.  THe thing is it's just a different technology--it's a continuously variable transmission.  No gears, just steel belts and pullies.  It's been super for me though.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost bought an Exterra a couple years ago (right after they came out), then unfortunately waited a year or two and went with a Ford.  Damn thing was in the shop 13 times in the first year I owned it (and it was brand new).  Ugh, the littany of problems I had with that monster was ENDLESS.  

A buddy of mine has a Liberty.  I have yet to ride in it, but it's a nice looking little SUV.  Growing up in a GM family, I'm drooling over the new Envoy XL.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a car tech savvy. Could you let me know what the VT is and how it is different from 'normal'  automobiles, and if it advanced or primitive tech? 

AWD - So it _can_ be driven in snow and offroad, right?


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

care to do some reading?

http://www.technofile.com/cars/cvts.html

http://www.ebroadcast.com.au/ecars/A.hints/CVT.html


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> care to do some reading?
> 
> http://www.technofile.com/cars/cvts.html
> 
> http://www.ebroadcast.com.au/ecars/A.hints/CVT.html


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

That probably didnt help much did it...


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> That probably didnt help much did it...



Didn't even open the link


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

well I would probably confuse you trying to explain it, those links have some simple explanations.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> well I would probably confuse you trying to explain it, those links have some simple explanations.



I understand . Driving is my passion, but when it comes to the mech./tech side of the automobile, I do not think I have that (whatever you call it) in my blood! 

Thanks anyways GD!! 

PS: Murano looks good, but I think its too cute. I'm seriously thinking of getting the new 2004 4Runner Sports edition! What do you think?


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

take a look at the VW Toureg.  Now thats one sweet soccer mom SUV.  tons of horsies and torque.  Dont know if you tow anything, but its got lots of towing power.  I would probably recomend it over the 4runner.  But they are close.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah, the Murano definitely falls more toward the car side of a crossover than a 4x4 side (like the liberty or something).  It _does_ have 4wd (technically all-wheel drive, which is slightly different), and handles snow and stuff quite well.  It's handled some muddy bumpy fields at my parents' farm quite well (on the way to landscape shootings).  At $32K though, I try to avoid any serious off-roading.  

As for the continuously variable transmission, most cars are built like bicycles--a couple of sets of gears that change at various speeds to give you more torque (oompf) or more speed.  The CVT has cone-shaped areas with a belt between them (instead of meshing gears), so there's no jump between one gear and the next, just a smooth transition.  You don't go from first to second to third, but rather an infinite range of higher and lower torque.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> take a look at the VW Toureg.  Now thats one sweet soccer mom SUV.  tons of horsies and torque.  Dont know if you tow anything, but its got lots of towing power.  I would probably recomend it over the 4runner.  But they are close.



Love the Toureg, but jesus, not for the money.  You could have an H2 with extra gas-money for that much...


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 27, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> As for the continuously variable transmission, most cars are built like bicycles--a couple of sets of gears that change at various speeds to give you more torque (oompf) or more speed.  The CVT has cone-shaped areas with a belt between them (instead of meshing gears), so there's no jump between one gear and the next, just a smooth transition.  You don't go from first to second to third, but rather an infinite range of higher and lower torque.



I started to explain it with the same bike example.  But I got my self a little confused.  Nice job, must be the teacher in you.  

by the way, if anyone buys an H2 I will personaly come to your door and smack you, and then let the air out of the tires as I leave.  :twisted:


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Murano definitely falls more toward the car side of a crossover than a 4x4 side (like the liberty or something).  It _does_ have 4wd (technically all-wheel drive, which is slightly different), and handles snow and stuff quite well.  It's handled some muddy bumpy fields at my parents' farm quite well (on the way to landscape shootings).  At $32K though, I try to avoid any serious off-roading.
> 
> As for the continuously variable transmission, most cars are built like bicycles--a couple of sets of gears that change at various speeds to give you more torque (oompf) or more speed.  The CVT has cone-shaped areas with a belt between them (instead of meshing gears), so there's no jump between one gear and the next, just a smooth transition.  You don't go from first to second to third, but rather an infinite range of higher and lower torque.



Thanks!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, I hear that H2 is a just a lump of metal which needs to have a gas station attached in the back seat!

H1 is solid though, minus the gas issue, right?


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> take a look at the VW Toureg.  Now thats one sweet soccer mom SUV.  tons of horsies and torque.  Dont know if you tow anything, but its got lots of towing power.  I would probably recomend it over the 4runner.  But they are close.



Toureg looks cool, but in some angles, it looks like a soccer mom vehicle! What I'm talking about is a serious offroader/family suv. You would'nt feel like taking the Toureg offroad! 
Toureg, Cayenne (not sure of the spelling though), Range Rover (my dream suv) are classy machines which you not like to take it offroad.

4Runner is not my THE fav, but there isn't a vehicle in its price range and the category!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 27, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> We have a 2003 Camry. Currently on the market for preferbly a 4x4. Thinking of a 2004 4Runner.
> 
> Any suggestions for a fine 4x4?



Nissan Pathfinder or Toyota 4Runner, both fine SUVs.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Apr 27, 2004)

> Toureg looks cool, but in some angles, it looks like a soccer mom vehicle!



and just exactly what is wrong with driving a soccer mom vehicle??  

let me tell ya, i get out of my minivan, straighten my tie, shift my sunglasses, and the chicks go wild...

(course, the chicks mentioned are really baby turkeys, and they're already wild , but hey, beggars can't be choosers)


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > Toureg looks cool, but in some angles, it looks like a soccer mom vehicle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wear a tie?  :snicker: oint:


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 27, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Toureg looks cool, but in some angles, it looks like a soccer mom vehicle! What I'm talking about is a *serious offroader/family suv*. You would'nt feel like taking the Toureg offroad!
> Toureg, Cayenne (not sure of the spelling though), Range Rover (my dream suv) are classy machines which you not like to take it offroad.
> 
> 4Runner is not my THE fav, but there isn't a vehicle in its price range and the category!



See, that's the problem...you're talking a compromise situation there.  Yeah, you could probably get a good suv that can really handle the off-road, but you're limited to something like a range rover (or have you seen that new large-size mercedes that looks like a range rover??   )

I went with the Murano because about 8/10 of what I do is on-road.  It's got enough ruggedness to handle snow and slush and the occasional romp through the fields, but mostly it's going to have a car seat strapped in the back an a set of golf clubs or a couple soccer bags in the trunk section.


----------



## aggiezach (Apr 27, 2004)

'99 Dodge Ram 1500 V6 Its basically a work truck no power anything (except steering). About to sell it and hopefully get a Jeep Wrangler or YJ.


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 27, 2004)

i have a '97 Lincoln Continental.... not much else to say.


----------



## cypilk (Apr 27, 2004)

99 honda prelude =)


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 27, 2004)

My truck for work 





Now THIS is my car. I get to drive this whenever I don't need the truck.  455, 4 speed, functional ram air, posi, etc...





And I get to ride this on sunny days...


----------



## markc (Apr 27, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Now THIS is my car. I get to drive this whenever I don't need the truck.  455, 4 speed, functional ram air, posi, etc...


Sa-weeet!

Damn girl, you have some nice rides!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-I didnt say I'm gonna get the RR. Are you kidding??  Its just my dream suv; at least for now. 
-Which mercedes? The M Class?? 
-Did you have a compromise situation while you were in the market?


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

wow Goddess!!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Pathfinder is coming out with its 2005 model, so the price defenitely has to be high!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 27, 2004)

8) My 2000 Ford Mustang GT when new


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 27, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funding terrorism one gallon at a time!!!    


md


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 27, 2004)

93 Ford Bronco with removable shell..mmmmm   

I plan on doing some work to it..like lifting and stuff...


----------



## Tammy (Apr 27, 2004)

Gold 1999 Saturn SL2


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 27, 2004)

just a joke, the old saying is if you buy agas guzzler you are somehow funding terrorism...


i guess its an oil thing...


md


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 27, 2004)

2001 F-150 Super Crew Lairat 






Just about paid off too.


----------



## captain-spanky (Apr 28, 2004)

i guess pick-ups and 4x4s are an american thing then...   
i just like cars without all this fancy elastic-trickery and computery bits... pre-'73 for me  gimme just a chassis and a phat engine 8)

I'm english and i haven't got a clue but can someone explain to me what a 'soccer mom' is? ... well i have got a clue but i've heard it in a few contexts so I'm not sure....


----------



## havoc (Apr 28, 2004)

Photogoddess is my kinda chick! If i am not drooling over a modified Mustang, then its gotta be a 70's Pontiac for me! I am a Mustang man at heart, but you step on the pedal of an old Firebird and you get kicked in the ass by the power.

Although having sold cars in the past i have had the pleasure of driving both a twin turbo Rx7 and Supra. They might not have the feel of an old muscle car, but man when those turbos spool up those cars get up and go! The supra i drove must have been a 100k ride, it had aftermarket turbos, NOS, the engine was all built up and it had the electronic turbo control/adjust on it. The turbos would do like 42 pounds or something insane like that. Estimated 1000hp when cranked to the max. 
I had to try it out, (since i was under the impression that the Japanese couldn't make i true muscle car, plus it was about the time of the whole Fast and Furious craze). I pulled up to my managers supercharged vette at a stop light and we hit the gas. It took what felt like 5 seconds for the turbos to spool up (it was prolly only a second or two) but once they kicked in i felt like i was in the space shuttle. That car roared and i experienced true tunnel vision for the first time in my life LOL. It was all i could do to keep the thing relatively straight. I flew past that vette, i rowed thru the 6 speed, looked at the speedometer and saw 130mph and figured it was time to stop. (It was a 45mph zone  ) But let me tell ya that car wasn't close to being outa power. On the right road and with drag tires i would expect easily 200+ mph to be achievable. I came back to the dealership and my manager said, "OK lets try it now with the NOS" I told him to go F*ck himself, and if he wanted to watch someone die then he could try it himself LOL I almost wet myself in that thing. I ended up quiting before they sold it, but after all the salesmen got thru with it i am sure it was only a mere shadow of its former self. We thrashed the hell out of it, even with the built motor, i couldn't imagine it lasting to long at full boost. Especally flipping it from tame to beast like that.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 28, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> just a joke, the old saying is if you buy agas guzzler you are somehow funding terrorism...
> 
> i guess its an oil thing...
> 
> md



politics!!


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 28, 2004)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> i guess pick-ups and 4x4s are an american thing then...
> i just like cars without all this fancy elastic-trickery and computery bits... pre-'73 for me  gimme just a chassis and a phat engine 8)
> 
> I'm english and i haven't got a clue but can someone explain to me what a 'soccer mom' is? ... well i have got a clue but i've heard it in a few contexts so I'm not sure....



Minivans are the original soccer mom vehicle.  Basicaly its a family car used only for hauling their kids around.  Anything thats big enough to fit kids and all their sports equipment and is only meant to be on the pavement is a 'soccer mom' car.  Much like the H2 is a over built soccer mom truck.


----------



## captain-spanky (Apr 28, 2004)

and a 'soccer mom' is.....?

a mom who takes the kids places (ie to soccer matches)?


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 28, 2004)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> and a 'soccer mom' is.....?
> 
> a mom who takes the kids places (ie to soccer matches)?



yes


----------



## Harpper (Apr 28, 2004)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> i guess pick-ups and 4x4s are an american thing then...


I believe so but I have to admit I was a little caught up in with the craze until I actually bought one. I like to do a lot hiking and outdoors stuff so I thought a 4x4 might be useful. It wasn't because unless you drive a lot in the snow or go out to "no man's land" then a 2wd vechicle was just as good.

I love to drive and good handling with good acceleration is what I look for in a car. My dad kind of talked me into getting my Toyota Tacoma along with my own idea that a 4x4 might be useful. It's as agile as a tank and accelerates like one in comparison to a coupe. I've driven some of my friend's trucks/SUVs and they are basically all the same. It's just a matter of personal preference as to which you'll like more.

My dream car would be the Mazda RX-7 shown below but I doubt I'll ever get one. Whenever I can save enough money I'll probably trade in my truck for some sporty coupe.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 28, 2004)

nice headlights


----------



## steve817 (Apr 28, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> ought to provide some personality insights....
> 
> i drive a red honda odyssy minivan.   woohoo- does that make me a soccer dad?



Instead of putting the lyrics I'll post a link

http://lyricalfantasia.com/view.php?do=view&songid=2556


----------



## danalec99 (May 5, 2004)

drove him/(her?? :? ) home last night!!


----------



## graigdavis (May 5, 2004)

a 4WD SUV is a male.

very nice  :salute:


----------



## danalec99 (May 5, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> a 4WD SUV is a male.
> 
> very nice  :salute:





Thanks!


----------



## photogoddess (May 5, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> a 4WD SUV is a male.
> 
> very nice  :salute:



When I was little my Dad named all of his cars with women's names. He said that cars are always female. That way, when they break down and leave you hanging, you can call them a *****.   :twisted:


----------



## aggiezach (May 5, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> That way, when they break down and leave you hanging, you can call them a *****.   :twisted:



:LOL:  Been there done that!


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (May 28, 2004)

Right now I drive this piece of crap

And since I'm a Bowie fan I call it the "Tin Can" (Space Oddity reference)






this isn't mine btw, mine is red and has a big dent on the side cuz some a-hole drove into it 

I'm saving up my money for an Alpina B6 (BMW) for those who don't know what it looks like:


----------



## Karalee (May 29, 2004)

zio said:
			
		

> 98 Jeep Cherokee Sport...its windshield is a rock magnet



Same here  mines red so I call her ruby... shes also real dirty from the trails, but no chips or cracks in the winshield... yet

Montana living means you need one with all the snow in winter. Theres a funny joke about 4x4's up here. We get a lot of Californians up here in the summer driving their 2wd's, I hear people refer to them as the "Flatlanders Vehicle"


----------



## pilgrim (May 30, 2004)

87 Ford Bronco 2 - 4x4.


----------



## Karalee (May 30, 2004)

ooh that looks like some fun  :shock:


----------

